# Pigeon or dove?



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

If there's already a thread for this, just point me to it, but today Hubby said he is convinced that Maggie's not a dove at all, but a white pigeon. I said I thought she probably was, and there isn't that much difference that I know of, and I don't see that it matters much, LOL. The people we got her from had a theory that she was part of a wedding or funeral release and just didn't know how to find her way home, and Hubby said if she's a "homing" pigeon, she must not be a very good one.  (To recap: She turned up in their yard and landed on their son's shoulder and they never found where she belongs, so they kept her and had her for five years until they had to move out of state, which is how she ended up with us)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Siobhan said:


> If there's already a thread for this, just point me to it, but today Hubby said he is convinced that Maggie's not a dove at all, but a white pigeon. I said I thought she probably was, and there isn't that much difference that I know of, and I don't see that it matters much, LOL. The people we got her from had a theory that she was part of a wedding or funeral release and just didn't know how to find her way home, and Hubby said if she's a "homing" pigeon, she must not be a very good one.  (To recap: She turned up in their yard and landed on their son's shoulder and they never found where she belongs, so they kept her and had her for five years until they had to move out of state, which is how she ended up with us)


if you post a picture we could tell you if she is a pigeon or a dove.. not that it matters as you said.. but if your just curiouse.. then a pic would be nice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your Maggie is a white pigeon, and a very beautiful one at that. You have posted her pictures before in other threads.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Siobhan said:


> If there's already a thread for this, just point me to it, but today Hubby said he is convinced that Maggie's not a dove at all, but a white pigeon. I said I thought she probably was, and there isn't that much difference that I know of, and I don't see that it matters much, LOL. *The people we got her from had a theory that she was part of a wedding or funeral release and just didn't know how to find her way home, and Hubby said if she's a "homing" pigeon, she must not be a very good one.*  (To recap: She turned up in their yard and landed on their son's shoulder and they never found where she belongs, so they kept her and had her for five years until they had to move out of state, which is how she ended up with us)


There are people out there that buy these birds for wedding releases, and turn them loose without actually training them to home to a loft. They are let loose for the ceremony and don't have any where to go home to. Doesn't mean that she isn't a good homing pigeon. Sometimes other things bring them down also, but guess you will never really know where this one came from. She's very pretty anyway.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well you don't train a homer to home.. they already know how to do that.. they just need to be in shape to do it.. that is why they are taken away to fly.. it builds muscle to beable to make the trip....some do get off course if they get scared by a bird of prey and just try to find food and water, it is hard to tell if she would of made it home or not.. but it is good she found a new one to call home, esp if she was not banded.. that to me is a sign that the breeder really did not care if he looses a bird, or is just too cheap to buy some bands.. most times white release do want their birds back and will band them, otherwise all the time and food and road training is for nothing...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know that most people want their birds back. I'm referring to the idiots that just buy birds and release them. Don't even have a loft for them. Sadly, those people are out there.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> I know that most people want their birds back. I'm referring to the idiots that just buy birds and release them. Don't even have a loft for them. Sadly, those people are out there.


that sounds like a money making scheme...sell white homers for someone to release and they come back to you... well not in this case.. but she has a home loft somewhere.. where ever she was hatched..


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie's not going to get a chance to prove whether she's a good homer or not. She's going to keep being pampered and spoiled right here in the house. Hubby was only joking anyway. He calls her "big bird" and makes fun of the way she bobs her head and she reminds him of the seagulls in "Finding Nemo" so he says "mine! mine! mine!" at her like they do in the movie. And she most definitely likes him best unless I'm playing the piano. She really likes music, even my piano playing, and even deigns to come and sit on my head or the piano so she can listen better. And she's taken to cooing when the parrots are having their twice-daily squawk sessions, trying to keep up or trying to get them to shut up, I'm not sure which. She sitting on top of the bathroom door at the moment, and probably pooping on Hubby's robe while she's at it. LOL Don't worry, nobody will forget and shut it with her up there. We never shut it. It's just the two of us and the menagerie and we're not shy.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Siobhan said:


> Maggie's not going to get a chance to prove whether she's a good homer or not. She's going to keep being pampered and spoiled right here in the house. Hubby was only joking anyway. He calls her "big bird" and makes fun of the way she bobs her head and she reminds him of the seagulls in "Finding Nemo" so he says "mine! mine! mine!" at her like they do in the movie. And she most definitely likes him best unless I'm playing the piano. She really likes music, even my piano playing, and even deigns to come and sit on my head or the piano so she can listen better. And she's taken to cooing when the parrots are having their twice-daily squawk sessions, trying to keep up or trying to get them to shut up, I'm not sure which. She sitting on top of the bathroom door at the moment, and probably pooping on Hubby's robe while she's at it. LOL Don't worry, nobody will forget and shut it with her up there. We never shut it. It's just the two of us and the menagerie and we're not shy.


Sounds like she has a great home! and loved very much


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know if she loves us back. LOL She landed on my head briefly yesterday for the first time in about three or four weeks. She doesn't want to step up anymore, and she used to do that and liked to sit on the couch next to me while I watched TV, and she won't do that, either. Quirky little thing.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a white homer, and he is at least twice as big as my doves. If you can hold him in one hand, hes a dove but if it takes two hes a pigeon! lol Ringneck doves do not have the nose thing, shoot I forgot what its called, but the nostril poof on top of his beak - doves don't have those. if you go to my thread or albums you can see my pigeons and Ringneck doves. 
this is a photo of my Pigeon on the outside, and Ringneck doves in a cage - you can see the size difference.








also Pigeons have feathered legs - RN doves do not have feathers on their legs.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie has the poof on top of her beak. We're not going to tell her she's a pigeon, though. She thinks she's a dove (most days). Some days she thinks she's a parrot. Today she was a knick knack and sat on the shelf posing.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

lol - thats too funny! My Pigeon was also a found "release dove", not a very good one because he didn't return. Owner didn't want him back.  My Pigeon is as tough as nails, he tried to fight my dog who just wanted to give him a little sniff and listen to his 'vooing'; silly bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Siobhan said:


> Maggie has the poof on top of her beak. We're not going to tell her she's a pigeon, though. She thinks she's a dove (most days). Some days she thinks she's a parrot. Today she was a knick knack and sat on the shelf posing.


what is wrong with being a pigeon?....Im sure she will be fine if you break it to her slowley..lol...


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

I think there is a lot of negative feelings towards Pigeons, but people love Doves. I do think its odd that what is called "white dove release" is actually "white homing pigeon release".
I have both and love them all the same, I do feel that the doves are far more delicate, and my homing pigeon can hold his own.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jeannine said:


> I think there is a lot of negative feelings towards Pigeons, but people love Doves. I do think its odd that what is called "white dove release" is actually "white homing pigeon release".
> I have both and love them all the same, I do feel that the doves are far more delicate, and my homing pigeon can hold his own.


Well they are from the same family and pigeons are often called doves. Pigeon and dove is used interchangeably. If actual doves were released at a ceremony, they would probably get lost and starve to death. Homing pigeons will return to their loft.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jeannine said:


> lol - thats too funny! My Pigeon was also a found "release dove", not a very good one because he didn't return. Owner didn't want him back.  *My Pigeon is as tough as nails, he tried to fight my dog who just wanted to give him a little sniff and listen to his 'vooing'; silly bird.*





To a pigeon, your dog is a predator. Be careful letting them together as it only takes a second. Many who thought they could trust their dogs or cats with their birds have found out differently.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Jeannine said:


> I think there is a lot of negative feelings towards Pigeons, but people love Doves. I do think its odd that what is called "white dove release" is actually "white homing pigeon release".
> I have both and love them all the same, I do feel that the doves are far more delicate, and my homing pigeon can hold his own.


I agree, there is a stigma. I generally refer to Ollie as a Rock Dove - and nobody has a clue, including parrot breeders, as to what I'm talking about and are absolutely fascinated. 

It kinda fun watching them stutter as they realize, "but, she's a Pigeon!" Kudos for observation.



Siobhan said:


> Maggie has the poof on top of her beak. We're not going to tell her she's a pigeon, though.


I've seen her pictures, tell Maggie she's a _Very Pretty Pigeon_!


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

She is a pretty girl and I tell her so every day. Of course, she knew that, anyway. She carries herself quite regally and expects the rest of us to worship, so of course, we do. LOL She did let me kiss her back this morning. I felt quite privileged.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

My dogs do not go into the room with the pigeon un-attended, and they don't pay much attention to the birds anyway. I trust Indy but I also know accidents can happen.


----------

